# How to deal with a diva in an AEA99 world?



## GradyH (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey friends,

So I guess I've been really lucky for the last couple of years and haven't had to deal with too many attitudes or pains from talent, but I'm dealing with one now and am curious to hear your thoughts. 

My theatre has 2 dressing rooms, and in my female dressing room, I've a "diva" lead. She has yelled at my interns for not setting her costume pieces (not their job) and has told the other 2 ladies in the dressing room that she needs quiet to prepare. Given our small quarters and lack of proper green room, having absolute quiet is neither possible nor fair. I've cleaned dimmer beach out for her to be in peace and quiet if she needs to prepare, so I'm trying to accommodate as best I can (our dimmer room is right next to the female dressing room). She's a good person and a good actor, so I'm not trying to do any trash talking or get in a fight. I'd happily take any pointers you could offer in having a discussion with her, I'm honestly not a great confronter, but I feel like her behavior needs to be addressed. We've got 6 more weeks of our run, so I want to keep the ship sailing smoothly!


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 20, 2012)

What is your role in the show? Is there a producer or director around? Honestly, it needs to be addressed. Its just about professionalism. Just because you are good at what you do doesn't mean you get to stomp on others. Out of all the shows that have come through. I have seen one occurrence of a Diva actress/actor, They were quickly reprimanded in the form of either they start behaving or their contract is ended early with no early cancel fee to the company. For the rest of the shows she was very curtious and didn't Diva out again. I'm not sure of all the factors in your situation but it seems like she needs to be told that just because shes a good actor doesn't necessarily mean she's able to get everything she wants. She still needs to work with the TEAM.


----------



## Footer (Apr 20, 2012)

What does the SM or the deputy have to say? It really is their job to be the voice of the actors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaveySimps (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with Footer. I think that accommodating her, while well-intentioned, is actually doing your entire company a disservice. It only supports the behavior. Her unprofessional behavior should not be tolerated, and dealt with by the Deputy or SM.

~Dave


----------



## Van (Apr 20, 2012)

If you are operating under an AEA99 contract then you do have a deputy. This should go through the deputy first then the sm. AEA works both ways it not only protects the Actors from shady producers but itpolices it's members to protect Producers and casts from just this type of behaviour. Now in the real world you know as well as I do that the way things are supposed to be and the way they are can often be 180 degress apart. But the deputy has an obligation to Equity to reign this person in. It's not a comfortable thing to do and it can effect that persons performance, especially if they then start getting pissy about every little thing. That's why I say go to the deputy first, then as a last resort the SM can step in and say, " Your attitude is effecting the morale of the cast and impacting their performance so change it!" I hope it doesn't get to that point. Believe me when I say I've dealt with some HUGE egos and saying nothing is never the right choice. Sometimes bringing their behaviour to their attention will make them realize just what an ass they've been. Often time they don't see their behaviour as outrageous at all. 

Good luck with this.


----------



## GradyH (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for not putting it in the OP- I am the SM. That's why I would like some advice on how to talk to her... I don't want to just go up to her and say "Hey, you're being a b****, knock it off!" but I don't want to coddle. She's not aware that I cleared some room in dimmer beach for her, and I can keep it that way.


----------



## Footer (Apr 20, 2012)

GradyH said:


> I'm sorry for not putting it in the OP- I am the SM. That's why I would like some advice on how to talk to her... I don't want to just go up to her and say "Hey, you're being a b****, knock it off!" but I don't want to coddle. She's not aware that I cleared some room in dimmer beach for her, and I can keep it that way.



Is she the only equity actor? Are you a card carrier? Did the cast elect a deputy?


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 20, 2012)

Honestly, I'd go with the "Hey, You're being a b####, knock it off!" but using words such as, What happens within the cast effects everyone. We can set aside a place for a quiet area, but its going to be public and not interfering with others stuff. Make it clear she doesn't gain anything that anyone else doesn't. Also let her know disrupting the workflow of others (the interns) will negatively affect her. She should also be told its her job to set out the costume pieces, and hers alone. If she plans on continuing in this profession or wants to get into the bigger stuff they will require her to do her own work. Honestly, I wish I had gotten the email to on actress who told me a very good bit of information regarding Equity actors and broadway level actors. What is shown in movies as a Diva doesn't last long in theater. They are not given work no matter how good they are. Because if you suck to work with no one else will work with you. It comes down to the financials, If she feels that she is worth costing a company the time of two employees (whether they are interns or not) then she should have put it either in her contract or told the director or who ever hired her before hand. She doesn't get to change the terms halfway through a show.


----------



## shiben (Apr 21, 2012)

Footer said:


> Is she the only equity actor? Are you a card carrier? Did the cast elect a deputy?



Have we established anyone being Equity at this point? Or am I just being stupid and missing it?


----------



## Footer (Apr 21, 2012)

shiben said:


> Have we established anyone being Equity at this point? Or am I just being stupid and missing it?



That would be the AEA99 thing. American Equity Association Contract 99.


----------



## cprted (Apr 21, 2012)

I would suggest having a meeting with the problem actor, the deputy and yourself. Outline, with specific examples, the actor's problematic behaviour and inform her that carrying on in this fashion is inappropriate, unprofessional, and creating a poisonous work environment for her castmates and the crew. Give the actor in question an opportunity to respond and see if there isn't some root issue at play that is the real source of the trouble (problems at home, specific disagreement with another cast member, whatever). Create a plan to address things that need addressing. Maybe some minor accommodation will solve most of the problem and then your wings will have peace once again. In necessary, you could point out the clauses in every AEA contract that states that cast members must always conduct themselves professionally and adhere to the code of conduct. If things continue after this, you should consider involving the producers.

I think this might be a more constructive approach than telling people to 'stop being a b*tch or you'll never work again.'


----------

